# Long Island Retriever Field Trial Club Spring 2016



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series:

3, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby to the 3rd series:

Same as above

Scratches: 2, 8

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the last series... 6 dogs

3, 6, 7, 9, 11, 14

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series... 25 dogs

2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 18, 20, 23, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 33, 39, 40, 41, 43

No scratches

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series... 17 dogs

2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 13, 18, 20, 25, 28, 29, 31, 33, 39, 40, 43

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby placements:

1) #9 - Dandy - O/H Lynn Yelton
2) #6 - Flap - O/H Mark Menzies
3) #3 - Whopper - O/H Lynn Yelton
4) #11 - Annie - O/H Alex Abraham

RJ) #14 - Rafe - O/H Mark Schmiedeshoff
Jam) #7 - Tank - O/H Don Murtha

Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck, Barb!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thx Judy.... !


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the last series... 9 dogs

4, 8, 11, 18, 20, 28, 29, 39, 40

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series... 31 dogs

3, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 14, 15, 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45

Scratch: 2

Barb


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats to Barb and Ten for their Second Place in the Open today.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Yea!! Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series... 18 dogs

4, 9, 14, 15, 18, 22, 23, 27, 30, 31, 32, 33, 35, 36, 38, 40, 42, 45

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys I will post all results a bit later.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb and Ten!

rita


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Rita 

Qualifying callbacks to the last series.... 10 dogs. Qual is done placements to follow. 

1, 2, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying placements:

1) #1 - Reba O/H Craig Stonesifer
2) #16 - Briggs O/H Lynn Williams
3) #7 - Jack O/H Tom Cooper
4) #6 - Whopper O/H Lynn Yelton

RJ) #12 - Tess O/H Joseph Bergen

Jams:
#11 - Genie O/H Pete Plourde
#13 - Flap O/H Mark Menzies
#17 - Rash O/H Lynn Yelton

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open Placements:

1) #20 - Bullet O/H Hank McNeil
2) #18 - Ten O/H Barb Radtke
3) #38 - Rev O/Rex Bell H/Ed Forry
4) #8 - Dailey O/H Lynn Yelton

RJ) #29 - Zip O/H Roy Morejon

Jams:

#39 - Classy O/H Hank McNeil
#40 - Jet O/Cathy Zambito H/Ed Forry

Barb


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yaul !! Shout out to Craig and Reba !!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Ten!  Good Luck in the AM!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Ten said:


> Open Placements:
> 
> 1) #20 - Bullet O/H Hank McNeil
> 2) #18 - Ten O/H Barb Radtke
> ...


Big congrats Barb and Ten


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow! Hank has won two of three Opens with Bullet in just weeks! What an amazing dog! Congratulations, Hank McNeil!

rita


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Greg!

Amateur callbacks to the last series... 8 dogs

9,14,15, 22, 23, 33, 38, 40

Barb


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Way to go, Barb!!! Go TEN!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

houston--whk said:


> Way to go, Barb!!! Go TEN!!!


Second that...  Go TEN!


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats again to Barb and Ten for Second Place in the Amateur today!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations, Barb! You and Ten are on a roll!

rita


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

.."on a roll"...again!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations Barb on the Double Redder!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Rob, Houston, Judy, Rita and Breck. Much appreciated on Ten's behalf... Thank you !

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur Placements:

1) #14 - Bella O/H Mark Menzies
2) #23 - Ten O/H Barb Radtke
3) #40 - Dailey O/H Lynn Yelton
4) #33 - Mesa O/H W. James Smith

RJ) #15 - Bullet O/H Hank McNeil
Jam: #9 - Justice O/H Sammie Thompson

Barb


----------

